# Opinions Needed!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Opinions needed on which buck to get straws out of!

First off, we have *B Hoach's HSKK Splendor's Sean LA 84 +VV.

He is pictured first, as is his dam, GCH Hoach's RHRS Splendor, who goes back to RWH Seabass. Splendor is pictured along with her dam, GCH Van Latte.

Sean is also a Kaaza grand-son, and is related to Sine Qua Non.

Then, we have +*B Hoach's CC Kaaza Klein, a son of GCH Kaaza. Kaaza is pictured as well. RWH just bought this buck, so for me, it's a sign that he's a nice animal.

Photos are owned by their respective owners, no copyright infringement intended.

Thanks y'all!

P.S. Emma and Lacie, I _know _you won't like these animals, so don't even bother telling me.... :lol:

Splendor's Sean:








GCH Splendor, as far as I can tell a FF:








GCH Van Latte:








GCH Kaaza, three year old 2F:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And a link that has both these bucks on it, if you see a buck you really like, let me know, and I'll look at him as well 
http://www.biogenicsltd.com/alpine.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:drool: love that black doe!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Same here!  She's also the grand-dam to Splendor's Sean, those two bucks are quite closely related...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's very pretty  

I know nothing about Alpines, and am not generally a fan of them, but I do really like her


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

GASP! YOU DON'T LIKE ALPINES! 

Skyla, I will now ignore you....

LOL! Just joking! She is a really pretty doe... :drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If I was picking between the two, I would go with the Kaaza son. Here is his baby pic


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I see you heeded my warning... :lol:

But thank you! His straws are about seven dollars more, so I'm not completely sure if it's worth it or not... 
And WHERE did you find that?! I scoured the web looking for pics. Of course, we all know that I have a horrible search engine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> GASP! YOU DON'T LIKE ALPINES!
> 
> Skyla, I will now ignore you....
> 
> LOL! Just joking! She is a really pretty doe... :drool:


Nope.. Not a fan..

It's ok, I'm used to it  LOL!

She is  if I were to have an alpine, if want that looked like that


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck there... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is another pic of Kaaza udder too, the one on Biogenics isn't very spectacular  :lol: 

Don't ever question where I find things! :slapfloor: :ROFL: And are you really going to fuss over $7 whole dollars? :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! I need your search engine!

Where did you find it...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Where did you find it...?


Dan Drake, the guy that owns them :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice! LOL! Have any pics of his daughters? Hmmm? Maybe? Please? :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Is Emma gonna show up and lecture me on the proper style of dairy goats? :lol:

Emmaaaaa....where are you??


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Just saw that Klein scored an 86 VVV as a yearling! Maybe I will go with him... :question: And his daughter's average score is 88.5!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, no, I don't have any pics of his other daughters...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Just saw that Klein scored an 86 VVV as a yearling! Maybe I will go with him... :question: And his daughter's average score is 88.5!


See  I know what I'm talking about, personally I think Sean looks like a train wreck of a buck....shh....
I would go with Klein if I were you


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Gasp! Lacie, who doesn't like the new-fangled goats, says that she actually LIKES one of them! :lol: Well, I'm waiting on an email, and at this point, I'll probably go with Klein...

Don't say I told you so. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Kaaza as a FF 2yr old








Kaaza as a 4yr old. (the pic you posted is her 3 yr old pic)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Gasp! Lacie, who doesn't like the new-fangled goats, says that she actually LIKES one of them! :lol: Well, I'm waiting on an email, and at this point, I'll probably go with Klein...
> 
> Don't say I told you so. :lol:


:lol: I personally wouldn't use them in my herd (esp. Sean...), since I like a different style, but since those are the two choices you had, I strongly feel Klein is the better choice for anyone...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the other pics!  I personally think she looked best at three years....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you need to use him too! She is just lovely IMO


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I see. Not. :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

It's unanimous! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Thanks for the other pics!  I personally think she looked best at three years....


That's funny, I think she looks better with age  See I like them big bodied, deep in the barrel, and very milky! The 80's spoiled me :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

It might just be the pic, she looks more graceful in the other pic, IMO. Her conformation overall looks better in the last pic, but I still like the second one best... :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You ARE spoiled....:::lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You must name one of his kids "Fine Wine" for the upcoming letter F season. When asked why "Fine Wine", you must say it's because she gets better with age  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You must name one of his kids "Fine Wine" for the upcoming letter F season. When asked why "Fine Wine", you must say it's because she gets better with age  :lol:


Hehe! That's a cute name/idea


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

We'll see....I might not do that just to spite you :lol: I generally don't go with the letter of the year, too many fancy names to use :laugh:

Maybe, just maybe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you don't use it, I will! :lol:

P.S.... you need more does.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I never go with the letter of the year lol! What ever name pops out is what they get! :lol: but I do like that name


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I DO need more does! :lol: We are in agreement! I only got one doe kid this year, so don't blame me, blame the bucks, LOL! I'm planning on retaining a good bit of doe kids, though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And in 4 years it will be the letter K, by then you'll have continued to breed up, and you can have "Keeps Gettin' Better" :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:ROFL: Love it! :lol: Good name, that one!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> I DO need more does! :lol: We are in agreement! I only got one doe kid this year, so don't blame me, blame the bucks, LOL! I'm planning on retaining a good bit of doe kids, though


Lol, I hear that! Stupid bucks! :lol: If I retain all that I plan to I'll have 12 milkers in 2016! Eek :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:shock: Lots of milk you'll have!

I'm talking like Yoda. Kind of. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

As it is, between the 5, it's 11 gallons a day :lol: Add 7 more milkers to that and egads! :ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hope you have good uses for it! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh and also..... get an updated pic of Chant!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Does Lacie want to see the pretty goatie? :ROFL:

Seriously, though, I'll try! I swear I will, if she doesn't attack me for trying! That goat got her aunt's attitude :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: You have an attack goat too? :ROFL: I just want to see how she's maturing


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! She's underweight right now (courtesy of the fact that I was unable to dry her up for the longest time), so isn't much to look at.  Her Sailor kids should be really nice!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*If you're not Lacie or Emma, or one of their gang....:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pfft, excuses  

So who were you going to AI to Klein?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Brea  Chant will be bred to Sailor, and Frosty to another PB Hoach's buck (French kids, finally!!).


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I also vote for Klein. Closer to Kazaa than a grandson, and he is also half brother to Kazaa Kinfolk.
James Oller currently owns Kinfolk, James is the one who now owns our does' dams, Joyful, Fragrance, Breeze, and Jasmine.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Mistydaiz, did you see that RWH just bought Klein? I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm of the same opinion as Lacey and Emma about these goats. :-D 
I'd chose this one http://www.biogenicsltd.com/a331.html though it sounds like you are using him on Chant. 
Out of the two you posted, I'd choose Klein also.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ranger1, yup, already gonna use Sailor straws!  Thank you, though!

Klein it is....does my opinion matter? :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> does my opinion matter? :lol: :ROFL:


I don't see why it would :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

That's so nice of you, Lacie :ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Attempts to take photos of Chant are NOT going well..... :shock: :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: She doesn't set herself up when she eats?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you kidding?! :lol: She's trying to boss her mom around the whole time, anyway! But no, she doesn't... :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well that sucks for you :lol: you can always crawl around in the dirt and stalk them like I do  :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, it does! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So, how'd the photoshoot go?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ummm....bad, worse, even worse, horrible? It just rained out here, and I dropped my camera TWICE :surprised:


----------

